

Show HN: Impress – Open Source Ghost Theme - zhs
https://github.com/zsherman/Impress

======
zhs
Hey guys, I thought I'd release this theme for anyone who wants to use it on
their ghost blog – just got mine set up and am loving it. This baby works
particularly well on mobile. Here's a demo on my blog:
[http://www.zach.sh/](http://www.zach.sh/)

